# Why are caribbean cities so tacky?



## SampedranoCapitalino (Mar 28, 2012)

El Mariachi said:


> The reason is that most Americans find bright colors to be tacky regarding housing and buildings.


 
I invite you to search for threads of boston-looking Bogota or European-looking Buenos Aires.

Tacky people = tacky tastes = tacky cities = tacky countries

:lol:
Tacky countries have tacky cities, with tacky taste and 
tacky people. :cheers:....... like jennifer lopez and the rest of the caribbean people, who cannot speak neither english nor spanish appropriately. :lol:

Its obvious that classy people like Colombians or Argentinians will build better cities, because they have better taste. 

Listing Latin Americas tackiest countries: Nicaragua, Republica Dominicana, Puelto Lico, Venezuela, Cuba. It's no wonder these people's spanish is so gross and their English is even worse.

Just compare eva longoria's accent against jlo's (puelto lican) or america ferrera's (honduran). So I will never again be discriminated because of my neutral honduran accent in Miami's international airport, by these tacky people. I will wear a shirt that makes them feel caribean, noisy and tacky, as they are. 
:lol::lol:
:banana:


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

All open to interpretation. They probably find grey dominant and overcast North American cities to be depressing... When you live in a land of sunshine and beaches, colour is but a reflection of happiness and cheerfulness, not tackiness. 

At the same time, these cities/countries heavily depend tourism. Could be another reason people find them tacky.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd say use less Colombian coke when posting something here...


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^ :lol:


At least colombian coke don't make you gain weight and have heart attacks like those americans cokes


----------



## SampedranoCapitalino (Mar 28, 2012)

:lol: I know I didn't make much sense people! I'm just chillin' against those noisy and tacky spanish speaking caribbeans. Maybe they should go back to their indigenous languages.

SO THIS LOOKS LIKE RIGHT JOB FOR ME SO EVERYBODY JUST FOLLLOW ME, CAUSE WE NEE A LITTLE CONTROVERSY, CAUSE IT FEELS SO EMPTY WITHOUT ME. 

:banana:nananananananannanana


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Soo random....

[troll mode] Those "tacky" Caribbean countries (Republica Dominicana, Puelto Lico, Venezuela) are way more developed than Honduras. Maybe you should start emulating them. [/troll mode] :troll:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Troll thread :lock:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

:lock:


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Troll. :lock:. I'm sure you sound as tacky as a monkey trying to speak...


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

cuchi-cuchi








http://www.flickr.com/photos/iamafriendofthesquirrels/15130625/sizes/m/in/photostream/


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

...


----------



## SampedranoCapitalino (Mar 28, 2012)

WeimieLvr said:


> cuchi-cuchi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^^^^

Exactly. Cuchi cuchi makes my point.
LOL!!
So here's a name for tacky architecture.
Cuchi cuchi architecture. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SampedranoCapitalino (Mar 28, 2012)

Many things can be taught and learned but can someone teach good taste to Cuchi cuchi?

If someone asked cuchi cuchi to paint a building how would she?
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

:nuts::nuts:


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

SampedranoCapitalino said:


> Many things can be taught and learned but can someone teach good taste to Cuchi cuchi?
> 
> If someone asked cuchi cuchi to paint a building how would she?
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Her name is Charo...her catchphrase is "cuchi cuchi". :lol: I thought she would be recognizable, but I guess she's too old now.


----------



## fastboyRD (Jun 8, 2010)

_Nadie le da vida a este thread? (5 dias y no pasa de la primera pagina). _:hahaha:


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

fastboyRD said:


> _Nadie le da vida a este thread? (5 dias y no pasa de la primera pagina). _:hahaha:


It's a pretty lame thread...but maybe we can get it to page 2.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

:lol:


----------

